# There and back again - A noob vaper's juice journey



## audiophile011 (28/1/15)

Hello all

After signing up and introducing myself to the forum, and countless "vape breaks" spent browsing through the threads, I've decided its probably time to start contributing. After purchasing my first upgrade after the cherry-popping Twisp, I've spent quite a large amount of time sampling and deciding on my go-to juices. This serves to document the journey, and hopefully share my experiences with others.

To kick it off, I've gotta start on the Twisp juices, as they are after all what got me off the stinkies, and opened my eyes to greener pastures. Firstly, Twisp's go-to liquid : Tobacco #1 

Coming shortly 

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot (28/1/15)

You seem to have a long journey ahead. There are MANY juices available, Im sure you will be stepping off the twisp juice very soon. Have a look around the forum for vendors and stores to feed this journey. good luck.


----------



## audiophile011 (28/1/15)

whatalotigot said:


> You seem to have a long journey ahead. There are MANY juices available, Im sure you will be stepping off the twisp juice very soon. Have a look around the forum for vendors and stores to feed this journey. good luck.



A bit of a delay in my first review - the day has got a bit carried away. 

Anyway, thanks for the response. Twisps are by no means the only juices I have in my collection - just the ones that got me hooked on vaping.


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Right, after a bit of delay, I'm finally getting round to this. Decided to change the order around a bit, and instead going to start with the juices I'm currently vaping. 

1. *Vape Elixir - Black Cigar



*
In my long and expensive quest for the perfect tobacco flavor, this has come out pretty much tops in the "simple tobacco" category. The inhale is smooth and dense, with just the right amount of TH. The first flavors to hit are those of a slightly smoky, woody, pipe tobacco with an almost nutty aftertaste and hint of sweet. Inhaling is as smooth as it gets, and even lung hits on this go down like butter. The exhale is the closest thing I have found to a feeling of a real burning tobacco, with hints of musk and that slightly bitter taste that is left in the mouth- extremely pleasant though. After my tester purchase, I immediately went back and bought 2 more bottles. The first time I have done this with any juice. Great price for a top-notch local juice. BRILLIANT stuff, VE - thanks for this awesome juice.


----------

